# 6th Edition Box set Model Pic's?



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Guy's and Gal's

I found these pic's over on Dakka Dakka, they look like leaked pic's for the 6th Edition Box, and I am liking what I see so far

So what do you all think

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/300/468490.page

View attachment 959936632


View attachment 959936633


View attachment 959936634


View attachment 959936635


View attachment 959936636


View attachment 959936637


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

already covered in another thread


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry everyone,

Did a quick scroll down the page before posting and missed the other topic  my bad

in my defence I think I got an extra pic... :laugh: lol


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep one pic more


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

just wow they are some cool figures like csm a lot.think i may have to start saving


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

*Further discussion can go here - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116122*


----------

